# strips for ears



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

hey there i had a question i started using these breathe right strips for my dog ares and i was wondering. is there a way where they can stay on? she keeps shaking them off, also how long do i have to keep using them before her ears harden and stand on there own? ares is 4or 5 months born feb 14th


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I used a couple of Breathe Right strips and eyelash glue (got it from Target), to prop a soft ear up on Russell one time. It worked great. 

You can see a photo (and my post about it) here --->http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/335770-help-me-decide.html#post4213378


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Eyelash glue don't need a lot. Just around edges of strip and smear it around. Hold in ear for minute to let it stick 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Tear Mender glue....follow the instructions....works well.


SuperG


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok bit how long should I do this? Because one of the strips fell out last night and the ear is still floppy


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

bump


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Do you guys shave the hairy area ?


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I never did. Hair will come off regardless when glueing but it will grow in fast. Try to keep strips in for a few weeks if they come out put in right away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

mydogs said:


> I never did. Hair will come off regardless when glueing but it will grow in fast. Try to keep strips in for a few weeks if they come out put in right away.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks . To be honest i dont think it will last more than 5 mins on mine..


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The only way I got the strips to stay was eyelash glue. And they stayed up for several days. When they finally came loose, his ear was up for good.


----------

